# Are these Rossignol Series 3 skis too old to use anymore?



## mfarraday (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi, i got these skis for free last year. Do you think they're too old? Do you think i could get new bindings, at least? Thanks for any help.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 25, 2016)

Um, you could, but boy, they may not ski so well.  Those are at least 20 years old.  More like 25.  Pre-shaped ski era.


----------



## mfarraday (Apr 25, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Um, you could, but boy, they may not ski so well.  Those are at least 20 years old.  More like 25.  Pre-shaped ski era.



Darn. Thanks though!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 25, 2016)

No problem.  They will be better as decoration, a shotski, or to be made into a chair.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 25, 2016)

The poles should be ok


----------

